# hydros and embryos



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thankyou for your reply. to my last message. I spoke to the embryologist at the clinic today and she said that the embryos themselves were not of a poor quality and it was more down to the slow development as they were only at 2 cells on day 2. I also have hydrosalpinges which means toxic fluid can leak into the uterus and be harmful to the embryos. Im looking into having my tubes removed. What are your thoughts on hydrosalpinges and the effect on implantation? Also can hydros have any impact on embryo quality? 
Thanks again. This is the most useful thread on this website it is a priviledge to have direct contact with an embryologist. In your experience can embryos change each cycle?
Any advice welcome.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

coully69 said:


> Thankyou for your reply. to my last message. I spoke to the embryologist at the clinic today and she said that the embryos themselves were not of a poor quality and it was more down to the slow development as they were only at 2 cells on day 2. I also have hydrosalpinges which means toxic fluid can leak into the uterus and be harmful to the embryos. Im looking into having my tubes removed. What are your thoughts on hydrosalpinges and the effect on implantation? Also can hydros have any impact on embryo quality?
> Thanks again. This is the most useful thread on this website it is a priviledge to have direct contact with an embryologist. In your experience can embryos change each cycle?
> Any advice welcome.xxxxxxxxxxxx


Hello Couly,

Thank you for your kind words.

Embryos do vary from cycle to cycle - this is one of the reasons why unfortunately not every cycle is successful, in some cycles there is a baby-making embryo but sadly not it all. However, there can sometimes be a trend but this can often be age-related as we know that older ladies tend to have poorer embryos or to those with an underlying sperm or egg issue.

Hydrosalpinges are not really my area of expertise but i have heard before that they tend to suggest doing something about them as they can have a toxic effect. Your clinic should be able to advise you how many successes they have had for patients in a similar situation to yourself. I am not sure they would impact on embryo quality as the embryos are created in a lab but i am not completey sure.

Best wishes.


----------

